# On the Issue of STUFF



## mkirby (Nov 15, 2009)

I have frequent panic attacks about the number of things that I own, being that I'm missing something essential or I have way too many things that aren't at all necessary. My STUFF, what I have, how much I have, how it' s organized, how it's stored has been an issue for me for a long time. So I'm kind of curious, what's everyone's situation with their STUFF?

Do you backpack? Vandwell? Full-time, part-time? Do you carry everything you own around with you, or do you have stuff in storage? Where Do you have a "homebase" you retreat to, someplace you own, or maybe the home of family or friends? A storage locker? A deep hole in the woods somewhere?

Everyone's got some sort of system for keeping the things they own, too. How'd you arrive at yours? What exactly do you need and when? Where do you keep it at what times?

Maybe this belongs in the gear thread or something, but I'm talking about everything from your pocket knife to family photos. I think maybe hearing about other people's situations and how they keep everything straight might help me a little with my own psychosis.


----------



## atomicpunk (Nov 15, 2009)

i have some stuff i cant ever part with so i leave it with friends in a foot locker in their basement. hopefully their basement never floods


----------



## Smallredbox (Nov 16, 2009)

When I went hitchhiking two summers ago, I left most of my things in my car, and stored some in my mom's house. As long as you aren't a pack rat, it can be pretty manageable. Having a few trusted friends/family that might be willing to help?


----------



## Ivy (Nov 16, 2009)

Well kirby, while I'm currently not backpacking, all my stuff can fit into a backpack (with the exception of crap like work clothes which I intend to give away when I quit). And when I say "stuff" I mean the things relevant to backpacking (clothes, knives, compass, etc). I'm pretty crazy about not owning more than I can cary at a run, so I can understand where you're coming from.


----------



## finn (Nov 16, 2009)

Family photos? That can be kept on the internet, and printed out if you really want to look at them. I won't carry things like that around, all my sentimental stuff has a use. My stuff is largely expendable, too, nothing is that rare or hard to come by. Having skills is basically my way around having the best and greatest stuff, like knowing what to scavenge from junk, how to get stuff from stores, how to repair and fix items, etc. You're not going to keep anything forever, it'll all wear out, get lost or stolen or break. This is something you'll learn via experience.


----------



## jonom (Nov 20, 2009)

all things are temporary. i try my best not to be owned by stuff. if i can't carry it with me then i feel like i have too much stuff.

no one can take my memories away from me. in the end that's all we really own.


----------



## Pretzel (Nov 20, 2009)

me and my girlfriends car is packed with our shit. Its mostly clothes 3 guitars and a solar panel. 
I agree STUFF is just temporary the only things that are REALLY essential are making sure you eat right and stay warm.


----------



## crow (Nov 20, 2009)

Yard Sale. 

If I've gained enough stuff to sort through, then chances are everyone in the neighborhood already knows me.
So, I sell what I have, trade for things I might need [if anyone has them], and give off season gifts. Everyone loves gifts ^_^

If you're having trouble deciding what to get rid of though.. do this.
Sit down anywhere in town and make a list of things you want to keep. 
More often then not, you'll only write down a third of your shit.

When I leave a place, I leave the remainder with a sign that usually reads 'take what you will'

It's good to refresh and just get rid of everything you don't need.
At least for me, It makes me feel less weighed down, and I can breathe again.
And your friends get new stuff they probably need. Everyone profits.

And you will always find new things.


----------



## crow (Nov 20, 2009)

oh.. as for a system. 
Keep what I need in my bag. 
Throw everything else wherever it may land.


----------



## Apples (Nov 20, 2009)

I've traveled on and off for years, but i've always had a place to keep my stuff. My place to keep my stuff always changes and whenever i move out i realize how little the stuff means to me.


----------

